# Photo Tourny: Christmas Stuff



## aviation_man

Mod can you change the title to "Photo Tourny: Christmas Stuff!" ?

Thank you modster 

Has to be something like a Christmas tree/lights/ornaments etc... Refrain from scenery (As in a snowy white field)  


Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

New Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 1280 x 1024.
This tournament will have 4 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Mine:


----------



## ScottALot

Wisconsin would be perfect, but we're having an Indian Summer (El Nino) right now


----------



## aviation_man

ScottALot said:


> Wisconsin would be perfect, but we're having an Indian Summer (El Nino) right now



You're talkin to someone who lives in da ATL..  Although I think this year we're gona be colllllddddd...


----------



## Ramodkk

I can smell, I can almost taste vroom's entry, hehe


----------



## vroom_skies

Ramomar said:


> I can smell, I can almost taste vroom's entry, hehe



I'm not even sure yet lol, what one are you thinking of?


----------



## Ramodkk

Star? hehe


----------



## Kornowski

aviation_man said:


> Mine:



You have my vote already! Damn nice work!


----------



## Ramodkk

It must be all the green in it lol. Nah but really nice shot aviation!


----------



## aviation_man

Kornowski said:


> You have my vote already! Damn nice work!





Ramomar said:


> It must be all the green in it lol. Nah but really nice shot aviation!



Thanks guys!  When I saw this in the view finder I was like..... Hmmm.. This could work... So I took like forty others, just to make sure I got it good.


----------



## speedyink

a christmas tourny in november???


----------



## aviation_man

speedyink said:


> a christmas tourny in november???



I'm just trying to spread a little Christmas cheer amongst the computer nerds 

(You're probably right though....Dec. 1st is Tuesday...) But nobody is putting up their tree right about now?


----------



## Fatback

I got one for you aviation_man, but I am seeing which one is better and then I will have it up :good:

Edit: Change of mind

http://yfrog.com/5hxmastreeuj







It's not the best, buy it's something


----------



## linkin

I don't have any christmas stuff out yet.


----------



## vroom_skies

aviation_man said:


> But nobody is putting up their tree right about now?



We just got ours today

Is this the one you were talking about Omar?


----------



## Ramodkk

It sure is


----------



## vroom_skies

Well then should I use that one or another?


----------



## Ramodkk

It's not up to me. It's an awesome shot, if I was actually competing this round, I'd tell you to choose another


----------



## speedyink

aviation_man said:


> I'm just trying to spread a little Christmas cheer amongst the computer nerds
> 
> (You're probably right though....Dec. 1st is Tuesday...) But nobody is putting up their tree right about now?



Meh, I don't like to even think about christmas till december.  I'm just sick of it being pushed on us..


----------



## aviation_man

speedyink said:


> Meh, I don't like to even think about christmas till december.  I'm just sick of it being pushed on us..



I agree. (I'm not helping the cause though lol sorry)


----------



## MBGraphics

Mine for now:
http://www.m-b-photos.com/Other/Christmas/IMG5760/438793441_7ktVu-X2.jpg


----------



## Calibretto

A little early for a Christmas photo tourney. We don't even have decor up yet!


----------



## tsaw7

Just a question, does everything have to be zoomed in to make it a good picture?


----------



## aviation_man

tsaw7 said:


> Just a question, does everything have to be zoomed in to make it a good picture?



Not at all  It can be at any angle or distance you want it to be, that's what makes a good photographer.


----------



## aviation_man

Calibretto said:


> A little early for a Christmas photo tourney. We don't even have decor up yet!



Then I guess you betta get crackin! 

Should we just change the theme then?


----------



## tsaw7

aviation_man said:


> Not at all  It can be at any angle or distance you want it to be, that's what makes a good photographer.



Just wondering, most everything in the contests are really zoomed in. :good:


----------



## Fatback

tsaw7 said:


> Just wondering, most everything in the contests are really zoomed in. :good:



Just because they are up close does not mean they are zoomed in


----------



## mac550

A Christmas Star





http://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm457/mac550/37d950f0.jpg


----------



## WeatherMan

How can people not be in the christmas spirit yet 

Costco has had their Christmas stuff out since the 29th of JULY! lol

Xmas lights started popping up around my town at the end of october, I was gonna stick the tree up today but I can't be arsed now


----------



## Calibretto

Ok, will this work? I know there's no Christmas-like features about it, but it's snowy and cheery I guess. Let me know.

http://pic.leech.it/i/6be7f/27ba7ddwinterroad.jpg


----------



## Fatback

> Has to be something like a Christmas tree/lights/ornaments etc... *Refrain from scenery (As in a snowy white field)*



He might let you get by with it


BTW when I look at that I get a dark and creepy feeling not a Cheery feeling.


----------



## Calibretto

Fatback said:


> He might let you get by with it
> 
> 
> BTW when I look at that I get a dark and creepy feeling not a Cheery feeling.



Gah, didn't see that. Maybe if there aren't a lot more entries then he'll let me in. It is a little dark and eerie, but it's the closest thing I have to Christmas


----------



## Fatback

Calibretto said:


> Gah, didn't see that. Maybe if there aren't a lot more entries then he'll let me in. It is a little dark and eerie, but it's the closest thing I have to Christmas



I am thinking maybe we should postpone this photo tourney for another week or two. We can go ahead and start another and comeback to this one closer to Christmas.

If nobody has a problem with that, then I'm sure Aviation_Man wont mind.


----------



## aviation_man

Calibretto said:


> Gah, didn't see that. Maybe if there aren't a lot more entries then he'll let me in. It is a little dark and eerie, but it's the closest thing I have to Christmas



Sure I'll let you in...... For a small fee of $70,000 in small bills.



Fatback said:


> I am thinking maybe we should postpone this photo tourney for another week or two. We can go ahead and start another and comeback to this one closer to Christmas.
> 
> If nobody has a problem with that, then I'm sure Aviation_Man wont mind.



If everyone is ok with that... But who'd pick the NEXT photo tourny?


----------



## Fatback

aviation_man said:


> Sure I'll let you in...... For a small fee of $70,000 in small bills.
> 
> 
> 
> If everyone is ok with that... But who'd pick the NEXT photo tourny?



I have no idea. We could just forget all about this one, like it never happened and you can just start another. Then the winner of that one can do the Christmas theme if he/she wants.


----------



## vroom_skies

No, there is no need to postpone anything. These tournaments/ topics aren't tied with real time dates or events. 
If you don't have a photo that fits this topic then just don't enter and wait for the next theme. The sooner we go through each topic the faster we get to the next one.

Lets just keep this one going. People have had time to enter and they have. Sure we don't have 10+ entries, but that's not needed. 
Lets just get this one up and then the sooner we can get to other topics.


----------



## Fatback

vroom_skies said:


> No, there is no need to postpone anything. These tournaments/ topics aren't tied with real time dates or events.
> If you don't have a photo that fits this topic then just don't enter and wait for the next theme. The sooner we go through each topic the faster we get to the next one.
> 
> Lets just keep this one going. People have had time to enter and they have. Sure we don't have 10+ entries, but that's not needed.
> Lets just get this one up and then the sooner we can get to other topics.



I agree lets just get this one over with


----------



## aviation_man

http://www.computerforum.com/164932-photo-tourny-voting-christmas-stuff.html


----------



## vroom_skies

^Nice, thanks Aviation^


----------



## aviation_man

No problem. I put Calibrettos photo up as well.. Even though it doesn't match the theme.. :|


----------



## Calibretto

aviation_man said:


> I put Calibrettos photo up as well.. Even though it doesn't match the theme.. :|


Thanks, man :good:


----------

